# Top O' the mornin' to everyone!!



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Happy St. Patrick's day!!!
Hope the weather is nice enough where ever you are to enjoy the day, run some trains and drink a few cold ones!!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Ahh...tis a very fine day indeed! Looks like twill be corned beef and cabbage fer dinner followed by a pint or two of the good stuff don't ya know!
Of course, for the younguns it be Lucky Charms fer breakfast!


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Same thing on our menu here tonight. 

Happy St, Patrick's Day


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Tis time ta relect on Irish past. Terrence O'Fynn....." May the good lord take a lik'in to ya!" Ye be missed!

(I know he be listnin ta baggy's in heaven)

Happy St. Paddy's day to ya all!



Bubba O'Madrigal (today EVERYONE is Irish)


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep hope you all have a great St Pats day as I will be enjoying another year older and drinking some of the good old green beer and eating corn beef. Should be in the 70s today so I will also be running trains most of the day. Later RJD


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Madstang on 17 Mar 2011 05:36 AM 

Bubba O'Madrigal (today EVERYONE is Irish)




Yup, even your president has an Irish name. ;=)

tac
www.ovgrs.org
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy St. Patrick's day! Corned beef and cabbage went in to the crock pot at 6:50 this morning. It'll simmer all day in guiness. I'm sure when we go for the 'family walk' tonight, I'll be rocking this hat:









And NO! It is NOT for sale!! 

I expect we'll have the Piper from down the street make his annual appearance as well. That's always cool.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Enjoy everyone. I'll be having corned beef, plenty of beer, sunshine and March Madness








My mother-in-laws maiden name was O' Hogan. 
*"In Heaven there is no beer, that is why we drink it here"*


Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Terry are you going to the meeting this sunday. I think we will bring our pcc aristo trolley and see if we can run on john minch layout.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone who drinks dyed 'green beer' today deserves to be beaten with a sheleighly, only a proper Irish beer like Guinness is appropriate today. 

"May you die in bed at the age of 80, shot by a jealous wife" Irish blessing...or is that curse.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Real Irishmen don't eat corned beef!
http://www.europeancuisines.com/The-Irish-national-dish-why-its-not-corned-beef-and-cabbage

See? Bacon, not gloopy grease 

http://www.inmamaskitchen.com/RECIPES/RECIPES/Soups/Irish_CabbageSoup.html

Kim made a similar bacon cabbage soup today.... very very tasty! Plus no floating slime and no rubbery cabbage.....


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Happy birthday RJ! 

Greg


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic,

We've got the pub cans all ready to go. Plus a couple of Paulo Santo's from Dogfish Head Craft Brewery in DE. 
Palo Santo Beer review

Green beer? You mean 'fresh' beer? Or beer with green food coloring in it. Beer is beer. And if you can see the green tint in Guiness, does that make it Pennsylvania Brunswick Green or Engine black?!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Happy Birthday RJ,

And for all you Drinkers out there you should be ashamed of yourselfs.


You wonder why this Holiday gets a bad rep..........................

Corned beef !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nasty, Green Beer !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nasty

And that Hat, Someones going to Rock you alrite.......


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew Finegan here (said like Finni - gan)

Happy St Patty's day to ya


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

After St Patty's day, remember to try and get some exercise in tommorow morning to stay healthy & limber


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks more like Russians, Vic Irishmen have more style


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Nick and Greg for the birthday wishes. Yep I had a green beer for each of ya. To heck with all the other malarkey said. I did run my Mallet most of the day.







Later RJD


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy St Paddy's day to all. 

I'm sitting here enoying a meal of Corned Beef and Cabbage that was slow cooked all day in beer. 

Sure gives the cabbage a great taste.


----------

